# Paranoia



## Apollo13 (May 5, 2016)

I have this constant feeling of paranoia with me. For example when im in my room i used to feel safe because im alone. Now when im alone i have this constant feeling that people can sense me or something. Im worried of whats going on outside of my room or the bathroom and if i act normally or else people will notice and then they react by coughing or sniffing for example. Or i check if im not holding my breath too long or else i notice people reacting to it by coughing etc. While they mostly not even with me in the same room. Im in a state of constant alert. Anyone else noticed this also? Or does anyone also have problems with paranoia?


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

hi you are having an englightment and someone is trying to stop it


----------



## meekah (Sep 28, 2015)

yes appolo 13.... that comes with the territory for sure.. i def. feel that


----------



## Apollo13 (May 5, 2016)

Alright and is this called dp or psychosis? Im worried about the enlightment baby that sounds pretty psychotic to me.


----------

